# Anyone know of 3D shoots around Birmingham Alabama



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

go to this link and type in your zip code.

http://www.3dshoots.com/archery/searchzipcode.php


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

hammerjsr20 said:


> Looking for local shoots. I would like to find somewhere to shoot before BHA tournys.


Go to www.alabamabowhunter.com.
There is a lot of good information in the forum including shoot schedules for the whole state. They will start in early February.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

North of B'Ham?


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

If you want to shoot alot go with the north zone we are the biggest zone and have the most shoots


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

For North AL also check out

hightecharcheryrange.com

All schedules will be posted soon.

Blount, Cullman, Madison, Morgan, Marshall, Jackson, Limestone (BHA's), County Line, Lincoln Tn, Anakowa Tn just to name a few


----------



## hammerjsr20 (Jan 4, 2010)

just starting back after a 10 year layoff. I used to live in Calhoun county and at the time Mohawk Archery was open in Ohatchee. We could go during the week, he always had last weeks range open, and sometimes another as well. So I was kinda spoiled. I dont know of anywhere like that around here anymore. I have heard of Vulcan Archery club, but have been told they are not accepting members. There was supposed to be a new club start up at Oak Mountain, but I cant seem to get the guy to answer emails. Would like to have somewhere to go shoot/practice. Is beginning to look like my first practice will be the first BHA shoot in February.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Feb 6th at the Athens Archery Park? If so see ya there


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

The north zone has shoots every weekend, the turn outs so far have been very good.


----------

